# Want to make a riccia carpet, but what do i tie it to?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

need some type of mesh or something, stainless steel mesh? where can i get this at? home depot?? i need something flat so i can make a carpet


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

fiberglass mesh
Canadian Tire / Homedepot
Canadian Tire about $10 for a giant roll


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks man, i think i found it DIY | Fiberglass Screen Precut 36 Inch X40 Inch | Home Depot Canada

looks like its really flexible.. would it stay flat?? it says used as window screen mesh, but window screen mesh is pretty flexible?? cant find it on canadian tire... i rather go to canadian tire to get it... homedepot i just get lost in there..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

These don't stay flat, that's why i seen people cut tow pieces of square equal length, and put the ricca in the middle, tie it up with thread / fishing line / mini zip ties (my favorite is the miniature zip tie, definitely easy to do) hope this helps~


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

i recommend slate if you can get some flat ones.


----------



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

Yea a small piece tile of some sort, tie it on and just cover the tile in the substrate till only the riccia is visible above the substrate.


----------

